# What did I just buy?



## thomascw (Aug 29, 2011)

Went to lbs to ride a defy 1, to figure out what size gravity pro or comp to order from bikes direct. None in stock. Anyway had 07 ish Allez, 54 cm, 18 speed ultegra, shimano wheels, clipless pedals, flightdeck computer,ritchey stem. White with I think red lettering( I left at shop for new cables after the stem was flipped). I paid 600, kind of impulse buy, much faster than my 84 moto jubilee sport. never looked at which allez i bought. Oh yeah, horizontal top tube, even though i was looking for a more upright bike. I pick it up Tues( gotta work till then). Just curious if anyone knew what I had.


----------



## thomascw (Aug 29, 2011)

called bike shop,its a comp


----------



## thomascw (Aug 29, 2011)

hmm, comps were supposed to have 105, pics definitely look like a sloped top tube, anyway, i guess it doesnt matter since I own it.


----------



## thomascw (Aug 29, 2011)

*photo,03 or o4?*

IMG_1590.JPG
good thing I'm not an eye witness in a trial, it does have a sloped top tube, white frame with white letters with orange outlines,blue labels


----------



## thomascw (Aug 29, 2011)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/members/thomascw/albums/allez-comp/


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

As near as I can tell, the paint scheme is consistent with Allez's of the '02 era. I can't find an exact match, but offerings vary by region. 

These are close, but not matches:
Specialized Bicycle Components : 02 Allez A1 Sport 27

Specialized Bicycle Components : 02 Allez E5 SLX Comp

BikePedia - 2002 Specialized Allez A1 Sport Complete Bicycle


----------



## thomascw (Aug 29, 2011)

PJ352, thanks, The components of the 02 E5 slx comp are almost an identical match down to the tires. I know I overpaid, now I just have to ride my moneys worth out of it.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

thomascw said:


> PJ352, thanks, The components of the 02 E5 slx comp are almost an identical match down to the tires. I know I overpaid, *now I just have to ride my moneys worth out of it*.


Exactly. Enjoy your new bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

thomascw said:


> PJ352, thanks, The components of the 02 E5 slx comp are almost an identical match down to the tires. I know I overpaid, now I just have to ride my moneys worth out of it.


Nah, that's a fair price for a nice bike. Enjoy! :thumbsup:


----------

